# Delta Century - 05/04



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Interested in riding the Delta Century. It looks like a fairly flat road. Anyone ride this before? Am I okay riding a tri-bike with 60mm profile wheels? I usually don't ride in that area. What type of attire do I need? I was very comfortable with a knee/arm warmers and a vest while riding the Tierra Bella Century. Should I bring the same?

Thanks,
C


----------



## Crampandgoslow (Dec 27, 2005)

Typically the weather at the Delta is warm enough that you can chance going with shorts and sleeves. You can always bring knee and arm warmers and take them off later. One thing you should be prepared for is a *very* steady north wind that goes for mile, after mile, after mile, after mile....as you make your way north. I have actually boycotted the Tierra Bella ride because it had previously gone up the valley to climb Metcalf Rd, and the wind on that stretch just made that ride a total drag for me. Anyway, the Delta is just like that, but worse because the mileage is more, and the scenery is..flat. It's not all bad, though; it has the potential to be your fastest century/100k, whatever, and the food at the end is pretty good.

So, your question about a Tri/TT bike for this ride...hmm...I wouldn't do it (due to wind), but for the same reason, perhaps it would be a good ride to try it on?

Edit: LOL, I didn't realize the Delta was yesterday...  How'd it go? If the weather down here was any indication, the temps should have been comfortable.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

So I rode this on Sunday and had a very nice time. The food isn't what you have at the Tierra Bella or the Sequoia Century. However, the nice bottle of wines from Jessie's Grove Winery more than made up for it. Yeah, even though I had to pay for the wine. 

I did ride my Cannondale Slice, which was the right call. There were moderate amounts of wind and I could tell the folks on standard road bikes were having some "impediments" toward forward progress. Overall, I was very happy to have my high profile wheels and aerobars. The roads were supremely smooth to right down abusive. I did have to come off my aero bars at some point approaching the ferry because I simply couldn't remain comfortable, given the amount of road feedback (my Slice is actually a very smooth and comfortable bike).

Weather wise, it was actually fairly cool. I rode with knee/arm warmers and my wind vest for the entire ride, except for a short moment at the ferry near Walnut Grove. Some riders were wearing sleeveless, but the majority were well covered.

I didn't know that there was such an extensive community that lived along the tributaries of the delta. I'll be back next year with my tri-bike and a bit more fitness. The scenery was quite different from the Los Altos Hills or Santa Cruz Mountains and very peaceful. It's nice not seeing a single car or person for very long stretches. I love the hills but this is a nice change.


----------

